
Raspberry Pi's smaller, cheaper rival: NanoPi Neo Plus2 weighs in at $25 - phr4ts
http://www.zdnet.com/article/raspberry-pis-smaller-cheaper-rival-nanopi-neo-plus2-weighs-in-at-25/
======
sbkg0002
It has a H5. Goodbye.

